
Facebook Now Lets Candidates Target Political Fanatics - jsnathan
http://www.wired.com/2015/11/facebook-now-lets-candidates-target-election-2016-fanatics/
======
akerro
And because more people have "nothing to hide" they will try to convenience
undecided, who will vote on those who support surveillance to fight
"terrorists"?

------
dang
Url changed from [http://www.theverge.com/2015/11/4/9671826/facebook-
campaign-...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/11/4/9671826/facebook-campaign-
political-user-targeting), which points to this.

